#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  百科系統上線，請踴躍編輯

## 狼王白牙

百科網址: *http://wolfbbs.net/wiki/*

這個計畫已經執行了好久，最近總算找到可以配合樂園主機 PHP 的版本的程式
所用的程式跟目前的*維基百科*是一模一樣的，只是版本沒那麼新

很細心的會員大概會發現首頁最上方的常見問題已經置換成樂園百科

希望大家不要害怕編輯；大家同樣都沒什麼經驗，
樂園百科當然也可以作為樂園論壇上的精華主題索引，以及獸同好的自我介紹。
即使您編輯了錯誤的東西，也會被後來有心的獸更正，

現在就動爪吧！

----------

